
Microsoft Displaying Ads in Powershell - cessor
https://www.reddit.com/r/PowerShell/comments/brwb9h/new_nag_message_in_powershell/
======
panpanna
"ads" as in recommending you get the next version of poweshell?

Not a huge thing of your ask me.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
It’s not really what I’d expect from a command line tool, quite the opposite
in fact.

------
cessor
I didn't know where to bring this up. At this point it just feels like remote
code execution. I filed an issue on PowerShell's github page. Please support
me, maybe I can make my voice heard. I am tired of stuff like this.
Notifications here and there, ads here and there.

[https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell/issues/10779](https://github.com/PowerShell/PowerShell/issues/10779)

I have been anoyed with my Android apps for a while now since every other
update seems to change the UI randomly, I thought my shell was safe. This is
not a desired piece of information, it is simply remote code execution.
Somebody runs software on my computer and I don't get to decide what it is. I
had Microsoft Teams installed, and now my shell is showing ads. If it wasn't
for steam and photoshop, I wouldn't even run windows. So tired of your s __*,
Microsoft.

~~~
algorithmsRcool
This response feels very hyperbolic to me.

I can barley call this an ad, especially since the subject of the ad is free,
open source and a successor product to the current one.

------
LeSaucy
Canonical has been doing this for ages now.

~~~
panpanna
When?

They have a link to Amazon (it's not even an app, just a link) and that's
about it.

~~~
jonny383
* Kata Containers are now fully integrated in Charmed Kubernetes 1.16! Yes, charms take the Krazy out of K8s Kata Kluster Konstruction.
    
    
         https://ubuntu.com/kubernetes/docs/release-notes
    
     * Canonical Livepatch is available for installation.
       - Reduce system reboots and improve kernel security. Activate at:
         https://ubuntu.com/livepatch

